# Car carrying pot crashes into trooper's cruiser (CNN News)



## Yrys (6 Mar 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/03/06/drug.bust.ap/index.html



> ORANGEBURG, South Carolina (AP) -- It might have been one of the easiest drug busts in the history of the South Carolina Highway Patrol: A car with 43 pounds of marijuana crashed into a trooper's cruiser, authorities said.
> 
> The easy bust happened after two patrolmen parked their cars in each lane of northbound Interstate 95 near Santee early Sunday morning following a series of wrecks that had tied up traffic, Highway Patrol Capt. Chris Williamson said.
> 
> ...


----------

